# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Heeft iemand ervaring met transtec?

## dotito

Had graag wat informatie over transtec gehad?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ervaring met transtecpleisters ... ik kon er absoluut niet tegen!
Heb ze dan ook niet lang gebruikt ...

Als je ze wil proberen; begin met een lage dosis is mijn advies!

Sterkte Do,
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hey Ag,

Zal eens proberen,
Beankt 

Lieve Groetjes,Do

----------


## Agnes574

En lieve Do??

Heb je er baat bij?

Xx knuff Ag

----------


## dotito

Dag Lieve Ag,

Moet zeggen heb ze geprobeerd,ben wel met een 1/2 pleister begonnen hoe lager hoe beter en tot hier toe kan ik er tegen en is het voldoende.
Word er ook niet misselijk van,krijg er geen jeuk van ,en de pijn verminderd effectief.
Is nl zo dat ik liever niets zou willen,maar ik kan het jammer genoeg niet meer uithouden zonder pijn medicatie.
Nogmaals bedankt voor je tip.

Lieve Groetjes,Do

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Do,

Ben blij dat het helpt voor jou!!
Ik werd er misselijk,duizelig en duf/suf van en ik kon niet tegen de 'plak' van de pleisters (werden echt soort brandwonden).

Enne..beter mét en minder pijn dan andersom hé!!  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Lieve Ag,

Ja ben ook blij dat het wat helpt,we zullen natuurlijk wel moeten afwachten.want dat kan altijd nog komen he die nevenwerkingen,maar liever niet.

Ben toch blij dat ik nu iets heb voor de pijn,hoop alleen niet dat ik het met de tijd moet verhogen.

Lieve groetjes,terug Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Had graag wat informatie over transtec gehad?


nooit van gehoord, zijn dat een soort morfinepleisters of zo?

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,
Dat is een soort morfine>De werkzame stof is Buprenorfine.
Maar dan voor Transdermaal gebruik.

Do,

----------


## sietske763

oooooohhhhhhhhhhh weer wat geleerd
thanx

----------


## dotito

@Sietske

Graag gedaan! :Wink:

----------


## lucr

Hallo met luc,
Ik heb ervaring met transtec gehad,maar omdat ik er een soort brandwonden
van kreeg ben ik moeten stoppen.
Ik leef nu verder met Durogesic pleisters maar deze zijn niet zo sterk als transtec!
Wanneer de pijn nog door de pleisters doorkomt neem ik Contramal bij maar deze geven
mij dan weer wat maagpijn.
Het zal altijd iets zijn,en als pijnpatient hebben we al genoeg zorgen aan ons hoofd,
zonder al die ellendige bijwerkingen!
groetjes,
lucr

----------


## dotito

@Luc,

Ja dat is waar het zal altijd wel iets zijn,jammer genoeg.Tot hier toe heb ik nog altijd geen last gehad van zulke brandwonden/of jeuk hoop,dat het zo blijft.Is nu wel zo dat ik wel de laagste dosis neem.

En wat betreft contramal heb dat nog horen zeggen dat mensen daar maagpijn van krijgen.

In ieder geval,bedankt voor u reactie.

Groetjes Do

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi....ik gebruik ook pleisters voor de pijn sinds afgelopen vrijdag. Deze heten Butrans , maar heeft dezelfde werkzame stof.
Ik gebruik ook de laagste dosering 5microgram/uur
Het werkt niet echt bij mij, heb er ook geen last van denk ik....weet niet meer welke bijwerking of gevoel van welk medicijn komt...
Maar ik laat nog wel wat horen hier over....

----------


## dotito

Moet zeggen dat ik er wel goed tegen kan,heb totaal geen nevenwerkingen zelfs niet met een hele pleister.

@Joshuatree

Je zegt dat die pleister zijn werk niet doet,maar die geeft maar 5microgram/u af.
Transtec geeft 35 microgram/u.
Vind dat persoonlijk wel weinig voor pijnmedicatie of vergis ik mij?

Groetjes Do

----------


## joshuatree

@Dotito,
Dat klopt ...ik heb ook een lage dosering..mijn huisarts is niet zo snel met uitschrijven van te sterke medicatie....daarom heb ik eerst deze gekregen voor 3 weken,om even te kijken hoe het gaat.
Daarom zal het ook wel niks doen voor mij....
Ik moet volgende week terug en zal hem dat dan ook vertellen,maar ik moet ook opletten op mijn leverwaarden omdat ik andere medicijnen neem die ook de lever belasten.
Eerst nam ik oxycontin,ik weet ook niet of dit de lever minder belast...

Butrans is trouwens te verkrijgen in 5,10 of 20 microgram/uur

Groeten Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh

Kijk ik ben persoonlijk ook niet voor medicatie,maar als het niet anders kan moet het maar.Heb nl lang gedaan met een halve pleister,sukkel met een hernia vandaar.
Maar als je dr.zegt we gaan het rustig opbouwen met pijnmedicatie, is dat heel goed en verstandig.Zo kan je achteraf nog verhogen met de pleisters.

Wat betreft die oxycontin zou ik niet echt kunnen zeggen.Maar ik denk dat elk medicament zowat de lever een beetje aangetast.
Daarom neem ik pleisters,omdat dat via de bloedbanen naar binnen gaat en niet per os.Dat is altijd iets beter voor de lever,maar je moet er wel tegen kunnen.

Groetjes Do

----------


## joshuatree

Vandaag bij de huisarts geweest...de dosering is verhoogd.Heb nu de 10microgram/uur....Heb er niet veel vertrouwen in omdat de 5 helemaal niks deed....
We zullen het zien...moet over 1,5 week weer terug.
Groeten Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh.

Moest hem binnen een weekje niet helpen de pleister,kan je nog terug gaan naar u huisarts.En blijven aanhalen dat het zijn werk niet doet,heb ik ook gedaan.Heb ook maanden rond gelopen met dagelijkse hevige pijn destijds .Zodat ik maanden met een kruk heb rondgelopen.Als het nu echt niet gaat bij mij,zeg ik het ook vlakaf tegen de dokter maar vriendelijk.

Lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb durogesicpleisters 75mg gehad, maar afkicken daarvan vond ik heel moeilijk. Heb ook contramaldruppels gebruikt maar daar kon ik dan weer niet van slapen en ik had nog steeds pijn. Heb dus nachten wakker gezeten achter de pc in de hoop dat ik 's nachts iemand vond om mee te chatten maar dat is niet zo evident. Ik weet dat het echt moeilijk is voor pijnpatiënten om de pijn onder controle te houden maar mijn ervaring is hoe meer je slikt, hoe meer je daarna ook nodig hebt. Ik ben afgekickt wel op psychiatrie en met hulp (hartslag tot 150). Moet wel zeggen, ik ben volledig genezen van mijn fybromyalgie en CVS en verschillende hernia's (nek en onderrug), jullie kunnen me altijd mailen om de naam van de artsen te krijgen
Greetz
Christel1

----------

